# Born2run tuna video 4/27



## paulx981 (Jun 13, 2009)

https://vimeo.com/93518433


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice video!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice YFT'S!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post! Where were those fish caught out of?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

That was a fun trip fellas! Be doing it again soon. Left out of Pensacola the fish were caught at NaKika.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice yfts!

All the bluewater reports make me want to move west.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

Great job guys!!!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super video!

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Gentlemen!!!*

I had a client in town this past Monday and we couldn't fish due to the storm coming in. I took him out on the "Olivia K" to show him Ft. Pickens and Ft. McRay as well as have dinner with my wife and son. As we were leaving Ft. McRay heading east where the navy marina is, I saw this beautiful sport fisherman heading towards us. As I was admiring her, and her monstrous wake, she slowed down as not to disrupt our slow cruze back east, then got back on plane. Thanks!!! You are great fishermen and conscientious mariners. My little 26 Sea Hunt is no match....but one day...I hope to be in your league!!! Very classy guys!!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

You guys are on a roll this year. Nice fish


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a big tuna...the second one.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

hsiF deR said:


> Nice yfts!
> 
> All the bluewater reports make me want to move west.


We have them over this way if you find the bait in deeper water. Although it's nothing like the rigs.


----------

